# Selling the PGMs



## Lou (Nov 12, 2007)

Forgive my naivety regarding this, but a lot of you guys have been here, done this many, many times over.

I sell my gold to kitco, as recommended by scrapman1077 to me in a private email. Before that it was a local jeweler/coin shop (actually a pretty big place) but I was lucky to see 85% on gold, and 65% on platinum! Forget about rhodium.

I guess I'm just being greedy, but is there any place that offers more than 90% for pure platinum? I know it's a bear to melt the stuff, and refining it takes longer than gold (especially when it's in big chunks!!!)

So, what's the best place to sell platinum, palladium, and rhodium? 

Thanks all, it's much appreciated,

Lou


----------



## jimdoc (Nov 12, 2007)

Lou,
Midwest Refineries pays 89% on platinum.
and 80% on palladium and rhodium. Gold
they pay 94%. With them there are no other
charges other than the percentage.
Jim


----------



## catfish (Nov 12, 2007)

Hey guys:

Lou, I just sent you a PM with the gold buyer I use.

All others who may be interested: 

The recycler that I use is American Recyclers Asociates in Dallas. They give 98% spot for karat gold and etc. I have used these folks for years and they have always treated me very fairly and good. My son also uses them too and never has any complaints. 

They don't have any hidden fees or any assaying charges or etc. Just what ever the gold refines out to, they will pay you 98% of spot value. I always figure my karat gold before I send it to them and compare the finial result. It has always been within 1 to 2 % of calulated value.They also buy my refined gold too. They like it even better than jewelry. As far as palatium and platium, you may want to call them and ask. I do sell them a lot of .90 and .925 silver. They pay 90% spot for silver.

Just ask for Nickie. She is a super lady and she will treat you right. Tell her that I referred you to them. 

http://www.aragold.com/ 

Tel number is 1-800 216-9796. 

Let me know how you make out. 

Thomas W. Smith

AKA Catfish


----------



## aflacglobal (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks catfish. :wink:


----------

